# Need Athearn Parts



## thetramp (Dec 14, 2012)

I have an Athearn GP 9 Locomotive and I am missing the right side short hand rail - next to the cab and the stanchions and also the end rail with the two stanchions. I am also looking for a set of hand rails for an Athearns SW/1500 Diesel switcher.


----------



## mtoney (Oct 6, 2012)

Try Hawkins Rail in Lafayette, Indiana. He used to have a really good supply of older Athearn parts, The GP9 stuff is getting very hard to come by. You may have to make your own from wire. Good Luck. Mike


----------



## thetramp (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks, I will try that. Anyone else?


----------

